# 3M m3000 tape machine



## josey wales (Mar 1, 2009)

Went and bought a new tape machine today, my old one seemed to grow legs and walk away. Anyway my old one was tan colored not sure if it was the m2000 or 1000 model. So the new one i buy today is the m3000 (yellow) and there is a groove on top of it obviously for something, but i don't know what for LOL and its driving me crazy. Read the little booklet that came with it no dice. Anybody know what the extra little groove is for?


----------



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

I have one and not sure what your talking about? If there is groves there Im not sure of there purpose, but its a damn good tape machine.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I haven't used anything other than the M3000.... but! I do know what slot/groove your talking about.. I think...

Is it that spot that sits atop the handle that looks like an accessory could snap into it?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Found this: 
*3M™ Hand Masker™ Kit M3000KML*


Is it a spare roll of tape holder?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Found this:
> *3M™ Hand Masker™ Kit M3000KML*
> 
> 
> Is it an spare roll of tape holder?



That's a must have.I have three of these and never even noticed that.
I must say I don't like the newer wheels, the old one's held the tape rolls on really good the new one's I'm always loosing my tape.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

A bottle opener


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> That's a must have.I have three of these and never even noticed that.
> I must say I don't like the newer wheels, the old one's held the tape rolls on really good the new one's I'm always loosing my tape.


I agree.

A minimum of 4 per crew works great!


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Never knew my hand maskers had a name, "M3000" sounds pretty cool.
That extra tape holder makes the thing look awkward.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> Never knew my hand maskers had a name, "M3000" sounds pretty cool.
> That extra tape holder makes the thing look awkward.


We are suppose to have three hands anyway to use a tape gun. I added a metal wire to all my tape guns that I use to hook on to a ladder clip


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> We are suppose to have three hands anyway to use a tape gun.


72" plastic anyone?

:cursing:



johnpaint said:


> I added a metal wire to all my tape guns that I use to hook on to a ladder clip


Doesn't it come with a hook? I never use that thing but it looks like a hook, it clips to the handle.

*EDIT:* In post #3 you can see on the left those 2 bent wire hooks.


----------



## josey wales (Mar 1, 2009)

LOL thanks guys. Yeah the new one comes with a ladder hook. It does look alittle awkward with the extra roll.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

josey wales said:


> Went and bought a new tape machine today, my old one seemed to grow legs and walk away. Anyway my old one was tan colored not sure if it was the m2000 or 1000 model. So the new one i buy today is the m3000 (yellow) and there is a groove on top of it obviously for something, but i don't know what for LOL and its driving me crazy. Read the little booklet that came with it no dice. Anybody know what the extra little groove is for?


oh yeah, it's where the hook goes.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> 72" plastic anyone?


Yeap, and 99" :thumbsup:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Yeap, and 99" :thumbsup:



It's relatively sucky with anything bigger than 24".


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> It's *relatively sucky* with anything bigger than 24".


That's for sure! 

It does the job if your willing to put up with a few rough edges.

I use 48 and 72 the most.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

I never knew anyone using that thing. It's so much faster, cheaper and easier to just put up the tape then stick plastic sheet onto it. I bought one when I was starting out. Don't know where it's now. Musta got toss out the window like everything else.


----------



## slowforthecones (Dec 5, 2009)

That top notch is for a accessory item to tape the ends of the paper after you made the cut. I have a M1000 and a M3000. The m1000 is great for anything 9" or less.


----------



## AmericanPatch&Paint (Dec 5, 2009)

slowforthecones said:


> That top notch is for a accessory item to tape the ends of the paper after you made the cut. I have a M1000 and a M3000. The m1000 is great for anything 9" or less.


"That's what she said":whistling2:


----------



## AmericanPatch&Paint (Dec 5, 2009)

M3000 is alive!


----------

